# Programming motor



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm not having very good luck with this. I could use some help.
My settings
Start 0
Max 255
mid 128
Acceleration 2
Deceleration 2
PWM Freq 0
Kick Rate 4
Kick Depth 120

This gets me a nice crawl but the train stops between steps 3 and 8
At 8 it's running pretty fast. It changes through out the steps fast and slow.
The decoder is an NCE D13SRJ


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

If I understand these settings correctly.
The values are percentages of voltage.
The max is 128 or 100%.

So start = 0%, Mid = 100% and Max = 100%.

I use Digitrax decoders and I use just the speed steps.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

This is working better but I think I should change the Kick Depth to something.

My settings
Start 110
Max 200
mid 151
Acceleration 2
Deceleration 2
PWM Freq 0
Kick Rate 4
Kick Depth 0


----------

